# smoked cheddar w/qview



## got14u (May 25, 2009)

well I got some cheese going. It is resting in the fridge right now. It was a mild cheddar. I was giving my smoke daddy a first time run. the smoke was pretty strong. so i am wondering how it will turn out. I have since got some tips how to mod it (smoke daddy) and a mixture to use in it for fuel. this should make it easier to adjust. I will post some more pics of the cheese sliced in a day or 2.


----------



## richoso1 (May 25, 2009)

Looking good my friend. Home smoked cheese is always a treat.


----------



## got14u (May 25, 2009)

thanks rich...i can't wait to start making my own cheese and smoking it. and throwing in peppers and everything else. just moved my chiles to the garden today...gonna have some hotties this summer.


----------



## got14u (May 25, 2009)

I broke down....i sliced up one of the pieces...kids luv it and it seems pretty good to me. I can't wait to see how it is in a day or 2 more.


----------



## bassman (May 25, 2009)

Good looking cheese.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## isutroutbum (May 25, 2009)

Looks delic GOT14U! Keep us posted on the final product.

What is that mod on the side of your brinkman - is it an air pump for cold smoking or something? Looks really interesting! Would love more details if you are willing to pass them on to a noob.

Thanks for the q-view.

Best,
Trout


----------



## slanted88 (May 25, 2009)

Ya got a good thing goin! Nice.......


----------



## got14u (May 25, 2009)

pm'ed for ya. 

and thanks for lookin. this cheese is pretty good. I will really be interested in 2 weeks how it will taste.


----------



## alx (May 25, 2009)

that looks perty....the captain would enjoy that.Nice job.


----------



## hounds51 (May 25, 2009)

I think you will be pleasenty supprised! These smoke guns really do a bang up job on cold smoking cheese. I have tried them with hot smoking, and found that it is better to do the more traditional smokeing methods. 
I have just completed my smokehouse, and I will be making Polish sausage this weekend. I have made some rather large smoke guns that are not dependent on external air feeds. I need to get the bugs worked out of them, but I think I can get them to work without the air pump. 
Any way I made about 15lbs of smoked sharp chedder this past winter, and I kept it in the refridge. It seems to get better with age, as the smoke taste is more evenly absorbed. Enjoy! and let me know what you think of that smoke daddy. It is not an answer all, but I think you can do things with it that you can't when your hot smoking.


----------



## tasunkawitko (May 26, 2009)

excellent-looking smoked cheddar, bud - you did it right!


----------



## got14u (May 27, 2009)

thanks man....what r u doing over the 4th....we should get together....doesn't seem like alot of interest in the whole SMF get to gether but i'm always up for some good food and good company


----------

